# Track it or wait?



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

This has become an interesting question lately. Saturday around noon my son and I spotted 2 eagles and some crows in a field.They were feeding on what was left of a deer carcass apparently shot Friday night. In roughly 18 hrs the scavangers had picked it clean. A co-worker had the same experience. Daughter shot a deer late. They returned in the morning to find little more than the head left. used to be such deer might lay for a week before being touched. I guess the upside is nothing is being wasted.

Also gives some insight on why we may not be finding the results of winter kill as readily as we think we should.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

tough question. My uncle hit one with a bow at dusk, tracked it to a slough, kicked it up again and decided to let it go till morning. When he found it the next morning both hams and some of the backstraps were eaten by coyotes. The deer was found only about 150 yards from his house.


----------

